# Alien X ????



## clover buck1020 (Nov 28, 2008)

i am loking for some feed back on this bow also. really think it looks like the perfect bow but need some info from folks who have one or have shot it before. please!!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

deadly said:


> Need some info about this bow. Do not have a local shop who carries this bow. How does it measure up to the other new bows: Elite bows, Mathews Reezen 7.0, Hoyt AM35, etc. I have read the specs but interested in first hand experience. Which cam and why? Speed, back wall, shock, noise, etc.
> 
> Thanks


I shot it and liked it. I don't think you can go wrong. It would compare more closely with the AM32 than the 35 though.


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I use to shoot a mathews and shot the Alien x and really liked it everything you asked about is really good and can't wait to get mine it is on order. Have talked to martin a couple of times and there costomer service is wonderful hope this helps.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Awesome*

I shot it and really liked it awesome draw cycle silky smooth, awesome back wall and its a damn sexy bow...But i fell in love when i shot the Firecat Pro X. I would agree with the man who stated its more like alphamax 32 rather than 35 but with one tremendous improvement half the price of any of the bows u spoke of above and better customer service than anyone in the business. Dont buy either bow from the company tho im not sure what the alien x goes for on there but I know on the martin website i was lookin at 650 after shipping and my pro shop got it for me for 460 out the door hope this helped.


----------

